# Ohss when on 50mg clomid



## inperfected

Hey

I was just wondering if anyone else has had ohss when on 50mg clomid. From what I understand it's pretty rate, but thatvseems to be what they've decided I have at this stage and was looking for others who've been there...


----------



## inperfected

Seems that few have I take it... I've been let out of hospital today with mild OHSS... Pretty painful though! 

Been told to take it easy for a couple of weeks and to go back to my gyno about what I am needing.


----------



## Deeni

inperfected, I too overstimulated from clomid. I was on 100mg though. I didn't have to go to the hospital but I had all the classic signs. I had so many eggs that they told me to completely abstain that month. I was shocked as I was not told that this could be a side effect at all. I wasn't even aware of what OHSS was since this was my first month using fertility meds. I was too nervous to take clomid again so I switched to letrozole the next cycle. 

Hope you are feeling better! It is such a bummer.


----------



## inperfected

I am feeling much better in some ways, but still swollen... I'm just waiting to see if I could be pregnant now as I think I o'd in hospital... and I BD'd less than 24 hours before that, so hoping I am to be honest.


----------



## inperfected

My old doc rang (who I've not seen since jan cos she had her baby then).

Well, I've talked to her... She shocked that I haven't had scans or anything planned for next month. She's never seen someone over stimulate so much on clomid alone and is sure that I'll probably get something like 6 follicles next month too with a 25mg dose. She wants ultrasounds ideally, but may not be able to order them, but having done ivf, she knows what bloods to do, and what to expect to be able to predict a bit of what is happening. She asked bluntly how I feel about twins or triplets and that I have a very real and high probability of them if I do overstimulate at all.

She's told me to go to her immediately if I get pregnant this month as she will get an early ultrasound ordered for 7ish weeks to be able to see how many I would have, and said that it's the most terrible thing having to reduce it (argh, I certainly hope not... the christian ethics surrounding that)

EDIT: She rang back, and said she's rang to check my progestrone result and I've definitely ovulated... and said that if I'm pregnant, well, there's a 10% chance with clomid but more like 100% with me cos of the 13 follicles.

AND she's rung again... to say I have one dominant follicle (according to results) so hoping that only that one popped... and that I will actually only have one.

I just feel really confused and hoping for one, or more than one, but not at the same time (the more than one bit)... And scared to hope cos it'll hurt so much. She told me that I should be hopeful though.


----------



## anytimenow

I can't imagine all the feelings your having right now!! I'm excited to hear your results - please keep us posted! 
XX


----------



## inperfected

I will do! :) I am really nervous scared kinda, but at the same time, would be really excited for even up to triplets... I'm just hoping it's my month finally whether it's one or more...


----------



## Deeni

Good luck! Keep us updated :)


----------



## torilou

imperfected

Hope you dont mind me asking but when they say you only had one dominant follicle what were the other ones? Just asking as Im sure I may have this myself but at my scan I only had one dominant follicle with 11 follicles on the other ovary but I didnt think that was a problem, I just assumed that was to do with antral follicle count which all women have and not ohss xxx


----------



## inperfected

Hey, I didn't get a copy of the other follicle sizes, but at least one was 1.5cm I think one was close to 2 if not a few. 

Ohss is because of having lots of follicles, but is a range of certain symptoms (for me enlarged ovaries, gained 3.5kg (7.7lb) in 3 days as well as 12cm on my waist and unbearably sore bloating. 3 doctors gave now said they've never seen someone overstimulate like this on such a low dose. 

I had them spread over both ovaries so not just on one too on one single image (so possibly not all of them. 

And 9dpo tomorrow... No + as of yet :( hubbys testing with me tomorrow but no huge symptoms yet either


----------



## torilou

Thanks for that, Im really not sure then lol, all I know is that they said maybe clomid isnt the drug for me and that im obvioulsy highly sensitve to ovary stimulation, not sure what to make of that, if hubby nearly calling a ambulance due to the pain I was in is classed as being highly sensitive then maybe I am better off not using it

Heres hoping you get your bfp! xxx


----------



## Fallen Angel

I'm very interested in this as I think I quite possibly have OHSS.

I cannot fasten the trousers I have on today and only had them on the day before yesterday and my tummy is really bloated and the pains I have had in my lower abdomen and around both sides has been awful the last couple of days, tender to touch too.

Then this morning I have been sick!!??

I've phoned the hospital but my fs is off on maternity leave and her cover isn't in until Friday so the secretary is going to speak to the doctor to see what to do, in the meantime I have to wait to see if I can get an apt with my GP tomorrow morning.

This is my first round of Clomid and I'm on CD20 and don't appear to have O'd yet, but my cycles are usually all over the place, so may just have a long cycle? Who knows!?!

Had really bad side effects on Clomid too, off work for 4 days, blurry vision, awful headaches and terrible flushes, but I'm getting no care or treatment and when given Clomid wasn't even told about side effects or when to take it or anything!!?? :?


----------



## inperfected

Hey again torilou, it really could be (and with that many follicles it's meant it's well, worked!!), the only other possibility is ovulation pain (you'd kno that one for yourself probably but I've had 3 nights in hoapital for in on last 9 months...)

Fallen angel, sounds very much like it could be. Start by weighing yourself on digital scales if you have some or can narrow some and measuring your waist line. If you gain lots too quickly, your pee goes dark or you are non stop vomiting, just go to the hospital ...

I think overseas they monitor people from home much more than they do here in nz.


----------



## inperfected

10dpo and I may have gotten the faintest positive, but my eyes may be decieving me too...Eek! The nervousness, at least I should have more of an idea in 2-3 days and then first ultrasound would be at 7 weeks (my docs doing it then for my higher multiple risk)


----------



## BABYCAREY

inperfected said:


> 10dpo and I may have gotten the faintest positive, but my eyes may be decieving me too...Eek! The nervousness, at least I should have more of an idea in 2-3 days and then first ultrasound would be at 7 weeks (my docs doing it then for my higher multiple risk)

Sorry for droppin in!!
Hi im BabyC
Im startin Clomid nxt wk 100mg.and v excited!!
Ive done all the lookin upon sideaffects,i think u have to when its sumthin so serious! I kno the main effects,hyperactive ov,vision,was told if vision in the least bit affected stop takin it immed!!
We have been warned about the hyperact ov,our FS was gobsmacked when we told him ou familt trees,im a twin,ive twin cousins,hubbys sister had twin girls,his mum is frm a family of 2sets twins his aunt had twins etc!! SO its a high possibility fo us,i dont mind in the least aslong as theres 10fingersntoes
I want to wish u the very best and hope it all works out well 4 u XX Things happen 4 a reason ;-)
Please keep us posted,look forward to readin ur nxt post
XXBabyC


----------



## inperfected

Thanks baby Carey and good luck this month too :) 

I'm really nervous about getting excited to be honest.........


----------



## inperfected

Well, I said something ot mum about it, who said something to my gp (who I've been seeing over this, mum is a receptionist there)... The GP (Doctor) rang to say congratulations, and that a positive is a positive. I'm getting bHCG tomorrow then again on Monday (tomorrow is Saturday for us), and then we shall see how it is going and be able to see if I'm having trouble, or not, or going up to high to quickly. So I should know by tomorrow arvo if I'm pregnant at all (by the Beta) and then Monday how it's going. Wow.


----------



## PR&TR13

Inperfected-how exciting!!!!!!!! So excited to see what tomorrow brings!!!! Keep us posted!!!

What does OHSS stand for? I get it's overstimulataion but what else?


----------



## inperfected

Hey :) it's ovarian hyperstimulation syndrome


----------



## BABYCAREY

inperfected said:


> Well, I said something ot mum about it, who said something to my gp (who I've been seeing over this, mum is a receptionist there)... The GP (Doctor) rang to say congratulations, and that a positive is a positive. I'm getting bHCG tomorrow then again on Monday (tomorrow is Saturday for us), and then we shall see how it is going and be able to see if I'm having trouble, or not, or going up to high to quickly. So I should know by tomorrow arvo if I'm pregnant at all (by the Beta) and then Monday how it's going. Wow.

OMG!! Im so excited for you!!!!!
I hope it goes well for you XX I cant wait to hear you got a BFP!! Officially!!
God Bless XXBabyC


----------



## inperfected

Mmm Ill kno in a few hours now. Not holding out much hope after a negative test this morning


----------



## PR&TR13

Fingers still crossed!!!!! Hope it's a BFP!!!!


----------



## anytimenow

Hoping you get a pos blood test!! Can't wait to hear!


----------



## inperfected

Mmm negative :(


----------



## anytimenow

So sorry XX
On to next cycle - that's all we can do :(


----------



## inperfected

Well, just to update... It took 2-3 months to fully go down after the OHSS, but it seems to be very rare. I have literally only heard of (with lots of research!!) of one person ever getting OHSS with only 50mg clomid. I hope none of you get it, but do want to make people aware of the symptoms.


----------



## torilou

imperfected

I think its more common than they let on to be honest hun, I had it too even on a total of 150mg over the 4 days! xxx


----------



## justajil

I am hypothyroid and took 100 mg clomid last cycle. I had all the symptoms of early mild ohss. I spent much of last month laying around feeling super crappy (vomitted and the whole nine yards), drinking gatorade and reading. I finally stumbled upon articles explaining of the concept of spontaneous ohss with women who are hypothhyroid. 

It made more sense why that would happen then so easily to me when 50 mg had worked so well with my son 3 yr ago. BUT---> I took metformin for pcos also along with the clomid back then and this can help prevent ohss I just read. My hypothyroidism had not yet been diagnosed. /thought my problem was mainly PCOS. Taking metformin lowers prolactin levels (high prolactin level inhibits normal ovulation) and excess circulating androgens(testosterone) that are made by the ovaries due to pcos- metformin makes the outside of the ovaries less tough so ovulation occurs easily just when it should.


----------

